# Glueless Paper Mache



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

I had a couple people PM me with questions about how I do my paper mache after my response to a comment on what my method was to make these guys:








Actually, this includes the little guy in the upper left too.
I guess my method is a lot different from others, because I don't use glue. Predominatly I use just toilet paper and water which raised a few eyebrows, so to answer everyone's question, here's my big secret to my glueless paper mache:

There's a little glue...
As a rule, paper mache is my enemy. I've tried a million different ways and always hated the process and usually my result, but this method has worked pretty well for me.
What I do is wrap whatever I need to corpse or start a base on with toilet paper. Sometimes paper towels, sometimes kleenex (whatever). You get your first layer on, spray it with water, let dry. Then I add a second layer of TP, but with this one, when you spray, you add a little elmers to the water. I don't measure-- maybe a few good squirts from the bottle and then shake well and spray. When it dries you have a relatively hard surface to build on with latex, floor varnish, straight up glue, etc to make it more resilient. I'm going to seal the groundbreakers above with outdoor heavy duty modge podge when I've got them painted.
You can probably skip the first non-glue layer, but it adds strength and allows you to wring out excess water and smooth things out with your fingers w/out the glue mess (though the glue is VERY minimal). The best thing is, if when it dries there's a jutting corner or such, you give a little spray and you can smooth it out without adding more layers. This method can be super drippy-- in fact most of my stuff sits in our basement shower for a couple hours just drip drying-- but it's an easy clean, especially if you use elmers or some water based glue and cuts out the messy hands and trying to smooth the TP down without tearing it. That drives me nuts when all the TP does is tear.

If paper mache is your enemy too, I hope this helps!


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

PS The groundbreakers were made from the Spookyblue rolled paper groundbreaker method. I just used my own mache recipe. ;D


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

ok- dumb question- but do you use 1 or 2 ply tp? does it amke a difference- I love the look!


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

I use whatever I can get my hands on, so no, I guess it doesn't make any difference.


----------



## clevergirl_AK (Sep 13, 2008)

I have used liquid starch (laundry variety) rather than glue and water. Works much better but sucks if you have cuts on your hands.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks DLC...I've been trying to decide what to do with a store bought breaker someone gave me this sounds good.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Thank you DLC! I loved to mache, but hated trying to get the glue off of my fingers..... and also when the paper ripped.... or when it dried and I realized that there was a piece that for some odd reason just plain wouldn't do what I wanted it to....  I'm going to try this when I get home from work.. 

clevergirl--- I may try that too..... Thanks for the heads up.... knew it made a really cool goo, but didn't think of it for mache....


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Now THAT's an interesting approach. Thanks for sharing. Cool to read about how people build things using different mache methods.

A lot of toilet paper is actually made with a bit of cornstarch. I wonder if that helps to keep your creation together with only a hint of glue. 

Ever have trouble with the nozzle of the spray bottle clogging? Or is the amount of glue so minimal that it doesn't affect it at all?


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Glad to help guys. I hope it works as well for you.
I used to make casts for my Barbies when I was a kid with just TP and water-- they were always getting hit by cars and just generally being clumsy (<--- what happens when you aren't allowed action figures I guess). I had a serious case of recovered memory when I started with this stuff. 

Ghoul- Sometimes with the mist setting there can be clogging, but a good rinse of the nozzle with hot water before use (if clogged) and after (to prevent it) and there shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Wow, I have to try this. I have five corpse arms to make and this sounds like just the deal to use. I have used TP and latex before and that kinda works. Its a mess though. Thanks a lot for sharing this idea.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Cool method. I have been going with the water and flour mache, and it has worked better than glue for me.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

That how I do it myself. I like it best. Great texture.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

That is a neat approach....


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Ok, I started my skelly/zombie arms yesterday. I used just water and TP for the first stage. The texture is great and molding shapes is very easy to do. Mistakes can be fixed as you go with no problems. I will get a set of pics as soon as I can. I can see this as an interesting method of corpseing as well as modeling. I am thinking this is like paper clay with a little more body to it. Thanks again DLC


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

If you find mache paste too messy and do not like to get it all over your hands, then consider using a 1" paintbrush. Instead of dipping the strips in the paste and squeezing the excess out with your hands, just dip the paint brush into the paste, paint a thin layer on the back of the strip, place the strip on your prop, and then paint a liberal amount of paste on the top side of the strip you just placed. For you crafters out there, think decoupage.

This is much less messy and does not waste as much paste. I find that the whole process is also much quicker, including the drying time.

My wife taught me this technique. We were both making props and I noticed hers were much cleaner, smoother, and actually lighter than my prop. She could crank out items much quicker and with better quality than I could. Give it a shot and see for yourself. I bet you love it.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow...this sounds good. I tore a lot of newspaper with the intention of making some kind of pumpkin-rot kind of prop but I really hate messy crafts.
Maybe I could do this with the paint brush or something to make it not quite as messy.
Hmmmm, gives me something to think about. Not that I will actually follow-through. LOL!


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

That is pure genius! Thanks, DLC!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

This sounds interesting. I think I will give this a try. Obviously the props hold up in the weather after weather proofing?


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Don't know about the weather proofing. I put the bulk of my stuff out on Halloween and take it down Halloween night and thus far *knocks wood* it's never even sprinkled Halloween night, so I don't weather proof. Should, but don't...

But I would think so!

Also, the mache and paintbrush method sounds like what I do with some of my floor adhesive and newspaper based props-- that's my other answer to the flour/water/glue concoction and even "latex" finishing. Overall, newspaper just drives me nuts because you can't shape it as nicely as TP or paper towels. Also, I always end up with leftover mixture that gets all foul and hard, even if you try and store it to save for next time.

EDIT: I know I said I was going to seal them in the original post, but I didn't... :/


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

One question...approximately what size spray bottle do you use? The reason I ask is because 2 good squirts of Elmer's and the rest water will be a very different consistency in a mini spray bottle compared to a larger, industrial cleaning type...but maybe it doesn't really make a difference...


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

I've used both sizes. I don't think it really matters since the ratio of glue/water can differ. I prefer using the bigger "cleanser"-size spray bottles, simply because the little ones, for me, tend not to work as well when you put something other than water in them.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

sounds intersting, certainly less messy! will have to give it a try!!


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

that helps alot thank you this is definatly the ultimate way
and saves material


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I would love to give this a shot as well. I would add though - while doing a heap of paper mache for my daughter's 21st I used disposable gloves. I hated the glue on my hands all the time and the gloves worked great.


----------

